# Comparison of 0W-20 weight oils now (Jan. 2020) available in Europe



## RennWerks (Aug 19, 2003)

https://www.ato24.de/en/blog/comparison-0w-20-engine-oils. (The link has a link comparing 0W-30 weight oils as well.)

In PDF form: https://www.ato24.de/media/wysiwyg/ATO24_Ölanalyse_0W-20_VW_50800_50900_komplett.pdf

As reflected above, Castrol's II IV FE and VW's G052577 performed identically. Almost certainly the latter is bottled for VW by Castrol.


----------



## PapaGeorgieo570 (Mar 29, 2020)

Saw this and finally found some answers i was looking for. 2019 MK7.5 calls for 508.00 oil and i only knew about castrol, liqui moly, and mobil 1. Looking to try out the total quartz at 7500!


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

Now the VW-Audi-Porsche dealership oil is Mobil1 ESP X2 0w-20, no longer Castrol.


----------



## PapaGeorgieo570 (Mar 29, 2020)

VWmechatronic said:


> Now the VW-Audi-Porsche dealership oil is Mobil1 ESP X2 0w-20, no longer Castrol.


So castrol isnt the oem oil at the dealerships anymore just mobil 1? Didn’t know good information


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

PapaGeorgieo570 said:


> So castrol isnt the oem oil at the dealerships anymore *just mobil 1*? Didn’t know good information


 Not the same as Mobil1 AFE 0w-20 which is for non-German engines mainly. 

The VW 508 specification means it lasts longer. 
Probably good for well over 10,000 miles or 1 year though VW-Audi-Porsche says don't go past that.

There could be some similarities between Mobil1 Annual Protection 0w-20 and their ESP X2 0w-20 VW 508 oil, not sure though.
We could get caught for using anything other than genuine "VW 508" oil as they put Zirconium, at around 20 ppm, in 508 as a trace element with no other function other than to rat you out if warranty work is done. Seriously strange fact there, but true.

Any brand oil one sees that says VW 508 on it will do fine. Dealership oil in the new black bottle appears to be one of the best deals for it around. ECSTUNING.COM has it for pretty cheap comparatively. Dealers often sell it for a decent price. Anything under $10 per quart is a good deal.


----------

